# would you hit it?



## Watson (Apr 7, 2016)




----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 7, 2016)

Is it real?


----------



## dirtwarrior (Apr 7, 2016)

I would


----------



## charley (Apr 7, 2016)

..in a heartbeat... nice face, good eyes...  [as long as she's a chick]


----------



## Intense (Apr 7, 2016)

Looks pretty chopped


----------



## Big Smoothy (Apr 7, 2016)

I don't think that photo is real.


----------



## spinyvegeta (Apr 8, 2016)

I would


----------



## davecave! (Apr 8, 2016)

I'd fuck her mouth, she's probably got a muscular man ass

Sent from my 0PJA2 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_predator (Apr 8, 2016)

Yeah I'm screaming photoshop but I'd hit it as long as her clit wasn't bigger then my dick


----------



## SheriV (Apr 9, 2016)

Would not smash...wait..what?


----------



## SheriV (Apr 9, 2016)

This could possibly be the missing link for me...
Muscular..nice hard ass...shoulders bigger than hips.
Not a dude...

Yeah...hmm


----------



## charley (Apr 9, 2016)




----------



## Watson (Apr 10, 2016)

id hit all of them.....no fucken doubt.....even the tranny ones!


----------



## charley (Apr 10, 2016)

Griffith said:


> id hit all of them.....no fucken doubt.....even the tranny ones!




.... I was trying to give Sheri some 'strong' but 'fem' chicks.....   they all look good to me....


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 10, 2016)

charley said:


>


lolz, this is obvious photo shop


----------



## SheriV (Apr 10, 2016)

charley said:


> .... I was trying to give Sheri some 'strong' but 'fem' chicks.....   they all look good to me....



I like all of the brunettes in that line up


----------



## SheriV (Apr 10, 2016)

I bet they're all as narcissistic as most men though...


----------



## charley (Apr 10, 2016)

SheriV said:


> I bet they're all as narcissistic as most men though...



...  almost all people that are great looking & know it , are going to be somewhat of a narcissist.....


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 10, 2016)

Sheri is sounding very militant.   She's gonna end up eating at the Y


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mish (Apr 10, 2016)

️


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## drealdeal (Apr 10, 2016)

I'd  hit


----------



## Texasmade (Apr 11, 2016)

It's clearly photoshoped just look at the wrists, but back to the question ...PASS...


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 11, 2016)

hoyle21 said:


> Sheri is sounding very militant.   She's gonna end up eating at the V
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Fixed


----------

